
Understanding Leadership’s Role in Shaping the Remote Work Experience (Webinar) - mlboykin
https://zoom.us/webinar/register/WN_3x3RJglvTgi2WZRr9KgZGQ
======
6nomads
Recently we were hosting Remote-first Online Conference and some speakers like
Kaylie Boogaerts (People & Culture Manager at LaterPay) and Iwo Szapar (CEO of
Remote-how) were covering similar topics.

It'll be great to join your discussion and find more about remote culture and
distributed teams.

